# NFS Most Wanted LAN Issue



## speedyguy (Jun 23, 2007)

this may b a common issue but i cudnt find a soln in this forum so posting a new 1....if its already posted plz do let me know....

iv connected my lappy-vista with desktop-xp sp2.....m able 2 share my internet connection not files n folders though....have some connection issues but still able 2 run most games over lan like midtown madness2, condition zero etc....but nfsmw does not recognise my lan connection.....

Enjoy~!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2007)

y not try after enabling "File/Drive Sharing"?


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 23, 2007)

as for lan connections.. file n folder sharing is enabled.... although m not able 2 share files newez

Enjoy~!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 23, 2007)

Try disabling the firewall in both systems.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 24, 2007)

well iv disabled firewall in both systems still its d same....if dat wr issue i wud ve got a warning mesg for firewall blocking......ne other idea

Enjoy~!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2007)

dude you need to edit the *server.cfg* file.

yuo'll find it in Most Wanted game (root) folder.

post the contents of that file (frm both PC) here.

you can open that file using*NotePad*


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 3, 2007)

Desktop:-


************************************************
#
# The server sends a ping message to the client every PINGTIME seconds
# and the client is expected to respond within PINGWAIT seconds or
# the server considers the connection to be dead and the client is
# logged out.
#
PINGTIME=20
PINGWAIT=30

#
# A client can only be idle for TIMEIDLE minutes before it is
# automatically logged out.  Even if a client is not idle it can
# only be connected for a maximum of TIMEMAXM minutes.
# Either/Both values can be set to 0 to mean that the server will
# not timeout the client.
#
TIMEIDLE=0
TIMEMAXM=0

#
# Limits how many times per second the LAN server will service requests.
# Lowering this number will increase game performance for slower computers
# at the expense of sluggish response time from the server.  Valid range is
# 1-1000.
#
LAN_THROTTLE=30


##------------------------------------------------------------------------
## DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING BELOW HERE
##------------------------------------------------------------------------

TRUST=255.255.255.255
TRUST_MATCH=%%bind("159.153.253.82")

ACCOUNT=1
MASTER=1
SLAVE=1
REDIR=1

#
# This line allows the server to determine on what interface to listen for
# connections.  It can be any publicly routable IP address (this is the case
# even if the host is on a LAN that is isolated from the Internet).  There is
# no communication attempted with the IP address listed here.
#
ADDR=%%bind("159.153.253.82")


******************************************************

Laptop:-

******************************************************

#
# The server sends a ping message to the client every PINGTIME seconds
# and the client is expected to respond within PINGWAIT seconds or
# the server considers the connection to be dead and the client is
# logged out.
#
PINGTIME=20
PINGWAIT=30

#
# A client can only be idle for TIMEIDLE minutes before it is
# automatically logged out.  Even if a client is not idle it can
# only be connected for a maximum of TIMEMAXM minutes.
# Either/Both values can be set to 0 to mean that the server will
# not timeout the client.
#
TIMEIDLE=0
TIMEMAXM=0

#
# Limits how many times per second the LAN server will service requests.
# Lowering this number will increase game performance for slower computers
# at the expense of sluggish response time from the server.  Valid range is
# 1-1000.
#
LAN_THROTTLE=30


##------------------------------------------------------------------------
## DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING BELOW HERE
##------------------------------------------------------------------------

TRUST=255.255.255.255
TRUST_MATCH=%%bind("159.153.253.82")

ACCOUNT=1
MASTER=1
SLAVE=1
REDIR=1

#
# This line allows the server to determine on what interface to listen for
# connections.  It can be any publicly routable IP address (this is the case
# even if the host is on a LAN that is isolated from the Internet).  There is
# no communication attempted with the IP address listed here.
#
ADDR=%%bind("159.153.253.82")

*****************************************************

Enjoy~!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2007)

> TRUST_MATCH=%%bind("159.153.253.82")
> 
> ADDR=%%bind("159.153.253.82")



replace those IP addrs. with your PC's (in both files)

TRUST_MATCH=%%bind("your IP")

ADDR=%%bind("your IP")

like 192.168.1.100

--------------

& make sure you have v1.3 patch installed


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 4, 2007)

ya both r patched wit v1.3

checking out ur idea...wish me luck!!!

Enjoy~!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey I'm having a similar problem with Age of Empires III:

1) LAN works. I can access files/folders from each other. Internet is also shared.
2) When I go to MultiPlayer>LAN> in the game menu, it offers to unblock my connection from the Windows Firewall.
3) When I host a game, sometimes it shows on the other end, sometimes it does not. Even when it shows, it goes not allow me to 'join' the game. 
4) Works perfectly when I create an AdHoc network using a Wireless connection (though wireless disconnects often cause of weak signal.)

Any solutions?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2007)

try after Disabling the Firewall (at both ends).


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2007)

Disabling firewall doesn't give me the Wireless option as well...


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 4, 2007)

in my case m not even able 2 share files/folders...i can share internet though...

@s18000rpm: thats still not working....i changed my ip address in cfg file...n both systems hv nfsmw v1.3

Enjoy~!


----------



## saahil88 (Jul 7, 2007)

hey s18000rpm,

i already have the 1.3 path on both the pc's but still it wont connect


----------

